# iphone 4 iOS 6.1 stuck in boot loop



## idrisMSF (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok so here is what happened:
I jailbroke my iphone 4 iOS 6.1, then reloaded the springboard. The phone was then stuck in an infinite boot loop, constantly rebooting and not progressing past the Apple logo. My computer and itunes were both able to recognize the phone, so I chose to restore the phone in DFU mode. The restore (according to iTunes) went through every step until completed. I can still open all the iphone files with itunes, see my music, apps, contacts, all that good stuff. Even download music to iTunes so it surely isn't that program. However, the phone still can't get past the logo! I can shut it off and put it into DFU mode, and iTunes can still restore the phone, but still no response from the idevice. Have I missed a step? Is there anything I can do to wake it up before replacing it? I can still access everything on it with my itunes so I don't want to replace it if it is still hanging in there for me...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF I found this which may be of some help How To Fix iPhone Stuck In Safe Mode And Boot Loop


----------

